# ID



## Chris Dickie (Oct 29, 2005)

someone posted a link to whats that bug website on another thread so browsing it I found this:







The only information they had was :

We have a farm in Northeastern Brazil . You would not believe the insects we have. I must have close to 150 pictures of insects I have found. Just this may, I encountered these two beautiful guys. Do you know what they are?

Thanks!

Tatiana Peebles

and they couldn't identify it, looks familiar, what is it? lol

They also couldn't identify Pseudocreobotra though, lol

EDIT: If only I had the person's e-mail could get them to send me stuff


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

an empusa maybe??

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 29, 2005)

Was thinking along the longs of Empusa also.


----------



## chun (Oct 29, 2005)

it looks like a Vates sp. they are from that region. I highly doubt it's Empussa though, they're found around southern europe.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/42.html


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice find chun  

Does look rather similar..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 29, 2005)

Would be nice to get to go out there and have a look at inverts

150 species of insects, wonder what interesting mantids, phasmids &amp; beetles there are, lol


----------



## Christian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi.

Really nice picture. Chun was almost right, as *all* Empusidae are Old World dwellers. But it is no _Vates_, but a _Zoolea_. I'm searching for these ones for a long time. I've seen some adults over 10 years ago and they are amazing. However, seem to be not easy to breed. The stock I saw did not make it more than a generation. New challanges are awaiting! :wink:

Regards,

Christian


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys. Here one post of one Peruvian Vates specie.

Best regards.

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8176


----------



## jarek (Sep 18, 2007)

> Nice find chun  Does look rather similar..
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ian


empusa has big horn


----------

